# My Chihuahua went to heaven last night :(



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

Last night my Chihuahua Zira died. She was attacked by some bigger dog. I can’t believe my little baby is gone 

It all happend so fast
We didn’t even noticed there was someone else walking with a dog and suddenly there was this big dog biting Zira. My boyfriend tried to get Zira off the ground but the big dog didn’t let that happen at first. When he finaly got her off the ground he put her in my arms and she was screaming like i have never heard her do before. My boyfriend went angry to the dogs owner, at that time Zira died in my arms. It was over in seconds. I didn’t realized what had happend until my boyfriend came back and looked at Zira and took her in his arms and started running back to the big dogs owner while he was screaming “your dog killed our dog!” that was the moment i realized that she was gone. I run after my boyfriend and took Zira back in my arms and fell on the ground crying. A few neighbors came outside to see what had happend. The dogs owner said that his dog broke free and started running for our dog. He went home after he told us where he lived. Whe stayed a few minutes talking with the neighbors and went home to call the vet and the police. The police did nothing. We took her to the vet and we had to leave her there. 


We both havent slept much. All we can think about is that horrible night.
I miss her so much. All her toys are still all over the place and everytime i go the the livingroom i feel so empty inside because she is not there to greet me. I even miss the annoying things about her. I don’t know what to do with myself all i can do is cry 

Dear Zira i love you so much and when my time has come i will finaly see you again <3


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh my poor darling how terrible, I am so so sorry for you and your boyfriends loss, RIP little Zira. X


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear this. I dont know what to say to you but you have my deepest sympathies. That's so awful for you x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my word how awful im so sorry for you loss! Poor zira i hope to owner of the dog gets some sort of punishment for this. Hugs and kisses for you both xxxx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

There are no words that will give you consolation or bring your baby back - just know you're in our thoughts. x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... so sorry to hear this....... you are in my thoughts.. and Zira too....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Zira. I don't know what to say, that is absolutely terrible.  That's something I'm always scared of. I know nothing can fix this, but I hope the owners of the big dog get punished for this at least!! I lost a chi in a horrible accident a few months ago so I know how devastating it is.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so very sorry! I just don't even have words. My heart is broken for you. Please know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

I have no words to express how very sorry I am to here about little Zira. I will be keeping you & your boyfriend in may prayers. R.I.P. little Zira & know your mommy & daddy love & miss you very much.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Im so very sorry for your loss  you all are in my deepest thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dayalf (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all so much
This makes me feel a little better ^^


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would call animal control and report this. If there was any bill at the vet, the dogs owner should pay that. I would not just let this go. This dog could kill someone else's pet. Or their child. Go AFTER those people. Sue them. No, it won't bring your dog back, but those irresponsible people should have to pay.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with the above post. Animal control should be notified. Did the big dog have all his rabies shots? You can get him for that. If he has, then animal control can 'label' the dog vicious. Then IF he is not controlled and gets out, he can be taken away and impounded. Don't let this go.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am shaking while typing this, just seeing it in my mind, the horror that you, your boyfriend and poor little Zira went through, is just, well I am speechless. Of course I could go on about people that don't take care of animals. 

Bless all 3 of you. I am so, so sorry. RIP little Angel Zira.


----------



## stanleydog (Sep 17, 2013)

That's horrible, I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw this is so so sad, Can't even imagine what your going through or feeling, I lost my chi for ten minutes the other night and I felt sick to my stomach, can not imagine the pain your feeling. Rest in peace angel Zira x


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know what to say, I read this while in my in a taxi on my way home and I cried there and then imagining the scene in my head, I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your boyfriend xxx


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.:::::


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to your princess, sending love and strength your way, I believe when dogs pass they become your guardian angel. Xxxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your lost. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, how horrific!!! My biggest fear. Just makes me sick. I am so tired of excuses for dog aggressive dogs. After reading your post I was too afraid to walk my dogs tonight. There is a pit bull on our corner that terrifies me. He jumps up on the top of the 6 ft fence barking and fixating on my dogs. I just know its only a matter of time before he figures out he can jump that fence. Good thing I have safe places to take them at the barn!

Godspeed to your little pup. I am so incredibly sorry you had to experience that horror.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my dear, I have no words. I wish you strength at this terrible time. 

As far as the animal control that was mentioned, its really hard for you to think about that now, its a thing to consider doing though. Today it was poor Zira...tomorrow it could be another. 

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Losing a loved one is hard enough but to have your pet killed in front of you must be just unbearable....I am so sorry.....I also think you should go after the owner of the other dog...it is a danger too other dogs and children.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So tragic. Saying a prayer for you and your boyfriend.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I to lost my beautiful girl Rosie from an attack from another dog Tuesday night. It has been one of the most painful times for me. I plan on planting a rose bush near her grave in the backyard, in the spring. This week feels like an unbelievable nightmare, in which I have never so desperately wish for a time machine, to save my baby girl's life. I know you do not know me, but please know you are not alone in your pain.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I cried reading this. What can I say? Much love to you and your boyfriend xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I cried reading this, I know what it's like to loose my pet in my arms but not by another dog... I'm so very sorry!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh dear jesus what a disgusting world this is  i don't know what to say....it breaks my heart just reading about it. You are in my thoughts....


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry.  My heart goes out to you. This terrifies me. Goddangit, if you can't control your dog and it's a danger to others - be it pets or humans - you shouldn't own it. I really hope you notify animal control.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I just realized that this thread is from October - I hope I didn't bring up something that shouldn't have been brought up, but the story touched me, and I didn't notice the date. I just hope and pray that the owner of the dog that did this was punished.


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss what a heartbreaking way to lose a loving dog.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh how horrific! I'm so sorry for your loss, and such tragic circumstances xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

